

Backed By Steve Blank and More, Compass Launches Next-Gen Benchmarking Tool - bjoernlasseh
http://techcrunch.com/2013/12/20/backed-by-steve-blank-more-startup-genome-founders-launch-next-gen-benchmarking-tool-for-startups/

======
squigs25
This could be valuable, especially for VC firms, and for startups who are
looking to pitch themselves.

That said, I'm a data scientist, and if your startup ranks poorly, there's no
way for big data to estimate your ingenuity and ability to creatively improve
your product.

Data science works, but it doesn't govern the universe.

~~~
bjoernlasseh
Our main focus is helping business to focus on what matters most by providing
reference points on metrics. We are not planning on serving investors.

~~~
squigs25
Fair enough. I think it's a solid idea, and really useful for every company.

I also think there's money in serving investors.

~~~
bjoernlasseh
Thx. I agree there could be money with investors.

------
tinco
Come buy your shovels, extra fine shovels will guarantee you dig up that gold!

~~~
rgrieselhuber
Shovels?

This sort of data is useful in running a startup. My only concern is whether
they will be selling it to VCs, etc. on the backend.

~~~
bjoernlasseh
We are not selling it. Our objective is to maximize business success, not
helping investors.

------
ashish_rvce
I really like the idea of applying big data to startups and helping them do
benchmarking with other startups. It would be interesting to see the results
or case studies of how some startups have benefitted from this data. I
understand this might be too soon to make that inference, but might be
something to keep in mind for near future.

------
niamh
I love reading the annual report this team sends out every year. It's smart to
use tools like mailchimp, google analytics etc. What about something like
optimizely? Also, I assume there's the ability to use the startups own tools
for automated data collection?

------
tlogan
This would be great if it really worked :(

As I was expecting:

Sorry! Something went wrong while processing your data. Please contact us at
support@startupcompass.co

As always, people (including Steve) forget V in MVP.

~~~
bjoernlasseh
Can you please send us an email so we can fix the issue you are experiencing?

~~~
tlogan
If something does not work and that person gave you data (access to services)
I think it is appropriate that you follow up on the error. That what we do.
Not other way around.

~~~
bjoernlasseh
Listen I am sorry that something wrong for you. I'd appreciate your help in
fixing it. Can you plz send through the details to support@startupcompass.co?

------
iterable
This platform could be ridiculously valuable. Metrics are clearly pivotal to
any startup, but it's often very hard to know how you stack up vs. the
competition. Congrats Bjoern and team.

------
ryanobjc
The reality is private companies is where the value creation happens. The
public market is too unwieldy.

So we need an entirely new series of metrics for companies. This is one of
them.

~~~
bjoernlasseh
Agreed :)

------
renatk
Yet another testament the software is eating the world. What we are seeing is
a proof of it - startups get real-world big data analytics. The cost of
figuring out if they are really making progress compared to their own targets
and compared to peers/competitors, just got slashed by 10x to 100x. I think
this product has a good chance of becoming the "holy grail" in the process
which Steve Blank calls"customer discovery".

~~~
renatk
Startup Compass further disrupts VCs by letting anyone a) evaluate deal-flow
and b) de-risking portfolio on a totally different level. It adds more fire to
"Venture Capital is broken" reality. It gives non-professional angels and the
rest of the "long tail" investor community deal-flow and portoflio analysis
options previously available only to professional VCs, accelerators and super-
angels.

------
jaegerpicker
It sounds great and I'm a partner in a startup that I think this could be
super helpful for but I can't get the page to load. curl -L
[http://www.compass.co](http://www.compass.co) gets websites are turned off
message and the latest safari and chrome on OS X 10.9.1 get blank responses
back.

~~~
bjoernlasseh
trying to fix that atm

~~~
jaegerpicker
Awesome, I reread that post and it seemed a little prickish, sorry. I've been
there with a site not working, it sucks and I shouldn't have blasted away in
public comments.

~~~
bjoernlasseh
don't worry. its back up now.

